# Crew Available



## FishingBuckeyes (Jun 23, 2012)

We're a husband and wife in our 50's who would love to share the costs of some fishing trips out where the fish are bigger than where we fish now. We have two smaller boats now and fish the bayous ... reds, specks, sand trout, flounders. We'd like to go out where the flounder, reds and specks are bigger and there are other fish to catch (grouper, snapper, triggers, etc.). 


We know there are charters out there, but that's not what we're looking for. We are looking for someone with a boat that wants to share expenses for fishing trips. 


We've got fishing gear, licenses and money for gas, bait, beer and ice. We don't smoke and we love to fish! We're not looking to go out, drink beer, and party on the water. While we love beer, we're looking to go out in the gulf (not really far offshore), fish, laugh, and fill the coolers with great fish to eat. Thanks, all!


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

Out of????


----------



## FishingBuckeyes (Jun 23, 2012)

Name your place of choice. We live in Cypress but currently fish mostly in Chocolate Bayou.

We'll meet y'all in Freeport, Galveston, Matagorda or ??? Anything within a couple hours of Houston would be OK 

Bobby & Suzie
(281) 685-3815, (Bobby's cell phone. As the day is busy, text is usually the best way to get me. I'll call you back if I miss you. Thanks so much)


----------

